# homemade make-shift nesting bowls



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

what can i use for nesting bowls? looking for some homemade ideas..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you have a pair that make good nests, I have used a brick just put flat in the nest box catty corner about 6 inches away from the back wall and put some pine shavings in the spot behind it and they build sticks on that and the brink holds the nest in place. it makes kinda of a nest spot in the empty space behind the brick. or large dog food bowls can work, just need to put sand or non clumping cat litter in the bottom because the bottoms are slick and you do not want the squabs to have slick bottoms on the nest bowl, because could cause splay leg/s. alot of things can be used, just need to make sure they don't tip, alot of plasitc stuff will tip if it is not weighted down.


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice lofts. I found some dog bowls at a dollar store. They had rubber along the bottom and have never tipped. I spent about 20 dollars and change out the bowls once a week after the young are born. Spirit Wings is right it can get messy if nothing is in the bowl. I always put pine straw in the bowl that I replaced. After 4 weeks i put them on the floor so the parents can re-breed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

I have seen some people make their nestbowls out of wood too , I cant find the site but as long as you make them large enuf for two full sized squabs you should be fine, just make sure you have something in the bottoms to keep the babys from getting splay legs as was said before and you should be good to go


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

As long as you have a nest BOX, and provide enough nesting material, you do not need a bowl. They know how to make their own nest bowl... Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> As long as you have a nest BOX, and provide enough nesting material, you do not need a bowl. They know how to make their own nest bowl... Dave


I have found this to be very true, the brick I mentioned just kept the nest materials from scattering about in the nest box.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, they do know how to build it just right. BUT some are more lazy than others. I have seen some birds settle for laying in an almost bare box, and others who put in so much material that it over flowed and the babies fell out of the nest. I have three nest boxes were we just put a small bar straight across, maybe 6 or so inches away from the wall, but still leaving a lip for them to perch outside of the boxed in area. Just to keep anyone from rolling away. 
I've used bricks many, many times as well, to box in corners of cages and boxes for nesting.


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

i use plastic milk crates with shoe boxes inside them


----------

